# Rutherford House Audio



## Reformed Covenanter (May 31, 2014)

There are a ton of interesting addresses available at the link below; speakers include J. I. Packer, Don Carson, Dale Ralph Davis, Donald McLeod, Robert Reymond, Carl Henry, Sinclair Ferguson, Carl Trueman, Tom Torrance, Dick Lucas et al:

http://tapesfromscotland.org/Rutherfordhouseaudio.htm


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 1, 2014)

I highly recommend this address by Donald McLeod on the Christian mind.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks. I remember seeing this many months ago. I wonder if they have uploaded it. I was hoping they would have McCormack's talks on the Engaging the Doctrine of God series. Lots of good speakers in that one (Helm et al)


----------



## MW (Jun 1, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I highly recommend this address by Donald McLeod on the Christian mind.



Why?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Reformed Covenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I highly recommend this address by Donald McLeod on the Christian mind.
> ...



His points relating to fundamentalism and the negation of the intellect, and it was good on the importance of doctrine. My short-term memory is not the best, but he may have made some comments with respect to science that we might disagree with.


----------

